# Does DC's crib hold your (adult) weight???



## Hokulele

I've seen several people mention being in the crib with their DC. At the moment I'm trying to transition DD from our bed to her crib for the first part of the night. It would go much better if I could get in there with her but I'd worry the crib wouldn't hold my weight. I'm not overweight at all, just, I'm a grown up!

If you get in the crib yourself, do you have an extra sturdy one, or just risk it?


----------



## MelW

I just risk it!

We've had a crib side-carred for the past 7 months, and recently dropped to a lower setting than our bed (so dd can nap and start the night in it without rolling out). I climb in to nurse for naps, get my dd to sleep before I'm in bed, etc. A couple of nights I've been really tired and slept a few hours in the crib with her







:

I should mention that I only weigh about 112 lbs and dd is around 23 lbs. If I stand in it there's a bit of "give" to the board beneath the mattress, but as long as I'm lying and my weight is balanced out it seems pretty sturdy.

I can't remember the name right now, but it's the Ikea crib that converts to a toddler bed.


----------



## JoyofBirth

My nephew had a Jenny Lind cheapy crib when he was a baby and my brother used to climb in all the time. I also babysat for a guy who did this when I was in my teens. I think it's okay.


----------



## BusyMommy

We had the average crib and I'm an average person and it was fine. Only did it a few times before giving up, though.


----------



## tsfairy

DS never slept in his crib, but DH won't let me dismantle it (long story.) So right before DS's first birthday I converted it to it's "toddler bed" setup so at least DS could use it like a little couch in his "playroom." Now I sit in it all the time when DS is playing in his room, and it seems to hold my weight just fine (and I'm NOT small LOL.) The instructions say it shouldn't be used for a child over 45lbs but so far we haven't had a problem.


----------



## sweedma

Ours claims to only go up to 50 lbs, but it's currently set at the toddler bed setting (very low), and the metal base that the mattress sits on is about 6 inches from the floor and completely supported by the wood frame of the crib, so I figure it's fine. But I wondered the same thing because I lean in there all night to nurse.

If we lived in a more nursing/co-sleeping-friendly society then maybe we could buy a special bed for leaning in and nursing!


----------



## mhenry

Sometimes I sleepwalk. One night I woke up in ds's crib(he was in the bed w/dh)! So I guess it's ok, I weigh 110lbs.


----------

